# rotton transom and stringers



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Looking for any thoughts about fixing these problems. I have a 26 Penn Yan with a I/O. Different ways to fix the boat, people who can do the work, and is it worth the expense. Has anyone had any experience that can guide me where to go or how to proceed?

Thanks, Bernie


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

This it a touchy subject... Remember rot is actually an organism that grows. If your transom is soft, then the motor mounts are probably compromised as well. The work itself is not difficult. The labor and conditions are pretty bad. What area do you live in? The process is pretty simple, remove lower unit and motor, cut out all the rot, make new wooden inserts and re-glass it. Quotes are a moving target because you don't know the extent of the decay until you are into it. If you plan on keeping it I would highly recommend Smith's CPES sealer on all the remaining wood as well as any new wood. Epoxy resin is far superior to polyester, but the cost is double. Good luck, I'm sure more guys will chime in.


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

capt j-rod said:


> This it a touchy subject... Remember rot is actually an organism that grows. If your transom is soft, then the motor mounts are probably compromised as well. The work itself is not difficult. The labor and conditions are pretty bad. What area do you live in? The process is pretty simple, remove lower unit and motor, cut out all the rot, make new wooden inserts and re-glass it. Quotes are a moving target because you don't know the extent of the decay until you are into it. If you plan on keeping it I would highly recommend Smith's CPES sealer on all the remaining wood as well as any new wood. Epoxy resin is far superior to polyester, but the cost is double. Good luck, I'm sure more guys will chime in.



I live in Stow. Thanks for the reply


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

You didn't mention the age of the penn yan. The repairs will quickly approach the value of the boat itself. If the power train is sound or rebuilt, you will gain the assurance that everything is sound and you know what you have after the repair. It's a morally difficult idea to sell the boat as-is to someone. If you buy another used boat, it's buyer beware. Surveys are good, but they are not responsible for missed issues. If the boat performs the way you want and fits all of your needs, fix it. Remember a new 26' boat will be $80k, so a $5k repair may not be so bad. If you want to keep it long term than fix it. Call Vic's in tallmadge. I don't know that they do glass, but they will know who does. Great guys with a solid reputation. Just don't let them sell you a new boat. Plenty of shiny new toys up there


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Just for a point of reference... I had a 1997 1775 Lund Pro V with a rotten transom. Most of the estimates for that were around $2000 from reputable sources. (I did not repair it)


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

They do make a mixture that you can use to fix it. You put a fan blowing on the transom for a couple days to dry it out and then you drill holes into the wood and poor the mixture into the holes working from the bottom up. Supposed to make it stronger than the original transom.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bernie Babb said:


> I live in Stow. Thanks for the reply


What year is your boat? Motor?
I had my 1991 24' PennYan stringers & transom done somewhere around Barberton. ???
A Captain friend of mine had all of his boat work done by this guy, so he came highly recommended.
The Glass & mechanic work was $3,000. He Replaced the 2 rear stringers, motor mounts & transom. 
He didn't have to remove any of the flooring to do the needed repair work.

BAD Note; His mechanic didn't take the extra time needed to remove the transom SS bolts properly, and snapped them all off flush in the aluminum bell/ outdrive collar. (plus I have many, many other small machanical problems)
SOoooo, I'm still looking for a junk boat with an '86-'92 ish Mercruiser 350 & outdrive. 
Something that still runs good,,, something that I CAN start up, HEAR IT RUN & or drive.

If you would like me to look up the guy that did my glass work, send me a PM, & I'll take the time to do it for ya. He's Kinda close to you.
If I don't find a 'running' motor & outdrive by this spring,,,, I'm gonna take this 24' PennYan to the DUMP, & just sell the drive-on trailer! :<(


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Doboy said:


> What year is your boat? Motor?
> I had my 1991 24' PennYan stringers & transom done somewhere around Barberton. ???
> A Captain friend of mine had all of his boat work done by this guy, so he came highly recommended.
> The Glass & mechanic work was $3,000. He Replaced the 2 rear stringers, motor mounts & transom.
> ...



My boat is a 1999 and I would like the name of the mechanic in Barberton.

Thanks, Bernie


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

huntindoggie22 said:


> They do make a mixture that you can use to fix it.


Git Rot

I know a couple of guys that swear by it.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Is git rot really that good. Seems sketchy to use it in a transom???


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't waste your money... Rotten wood needs replaced.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Kagee- that was my thought i dont see how you can get rotten wood to ever be solid. I just think its not even a good band aid.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

brent k said:


> Kagee- that was my thought i dont see how you can get rotten wood to ever be solid. I just think its not even a good band aid.


I used it once and I can tell you it works about as well as peroxide on cancer.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

FAB said:


> I used it once and I can tell you it works about as well as peroxide on cancer.


Thats kinda what i thought


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

brent k said:


> Thats kinda what i thought


 Appreciate the responses, but does any one know of a good place to have the work done? Seems like the winter would be a good time for someone to have the time to do the work.

Thanks, Bernie


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bernie Babb said:


> Appreciate the responses, but does any one know of a good place to have the work done? Seems like the winter would be a good time for someone to have the time to do the work.
> 
> Thanks, Bernie


I finally got the address
PM sent,,,, Good Luck


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

FAB said:


> I used it once and I can tell you it works about as well as peroxide on cancer.


You must have done something wrong. I'm not saying I think it's better that replacing the wood, but, it is one hell of a band aid. I know of a few boats out there that have had it in their transom for 4 or 5 years, and to this day, they are just as solid as they were new. If you ever get the chance to play around with it, find a piece of rotten wood, use Git Rot on it, then leave that piece of wood outside in a mud puddle. This time next year, that piece of rotten wood will be just as strong as a brand new piece of wood. I've seen it done. I don't think the company would still be around otherwise.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Interesting. The question is how work do you have to go threw seems to me just replacing wood would be just as labor intensive.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

brent k said:


> Interesting. The question is how work do you have to go threw seems to me just replacing wood would be just as labor intensive.



Not always. IMO, it depends on the amount of rot. Full on transom/stringer replacement is A LOT of work. Also, IMO, if you do go to the trouble of replacing the wood, I recommend a composite like Coosa Bluewater 26. Lighter, stronger, basically water and rot proof, easy to work with. There are also pourable mixtures that people are happy with.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

So do you just drill a series of holes threw the transom and inject
At the moment i have no known rot but its always good info to know.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Git rot is good stuff for small areas or as a pretreatment when installing equipment. It's really not intended for large jobs like the one mentioned above.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

look up a product called seacast it worked great on my transom


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

ggcanteri said:


> look up a product called seacast it worked great on my transom


Thanks, I will.

Bernie


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Git-Rot is a 2 part epoxy that is injected into bad wood, hardens like no get out, kinda like resin, works on small spots but must be injected into the wood itself.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry guys, there is no magic pixie dust that you sprinkle on rot guys. If you plan to keep the hull, then cut it open, take out the rotten wood, replace it, and encapsulate it. Don't slap it together and ship it down the road. I have had great results with CPES smith's sealer, but I use it to pre-treat new wood and repair other areas.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

If you have decent carpentry skills, you can rebuild the stringers, it just takes a little time. I've done it twice, it's a pain in the butt but possible. Use wolmanized wood, the underground kind, 2 x 6 or 8 or 10 ... make a template out of cardboard, get some sharp saws and chisels and have at it. You might have to sandwich whatever's left of the old keel between 2 new boards and kind of build it in 2 halves. Once you get the pieces made and fit, you can glue and screw things together and put a new floor over it.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I used 
Seacast™ Transom Replacement
Lots of work but I think worth it. 
I think I still have pictures.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)




----------

